# This vs That



## ibrahim (Apr 29, 2017)

I sometimes REALLY like "this" but occasionally I could go for "that" what do you think


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

This wins every time for me.


----------



## ibrahim (Apr 29, 2017)

I revolve my entire personality around liking THIS. If you don't like THIS you don't understand (art form in question)!


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

This and that are fine, but then there's the other.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

The other is simply not natural, a perversion of God's will and possibly even atonal. Those preferring the other will have their reward, oh yes they certainly will.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2018)

Without a balance of both this and that, music will cease to be interesting to me. And I do love to indulge in the other form time to time.......


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

KenOC said:


> The other is simply not natural, a perversion of God's will and possibly even atonal. Those preferring the other will have their reward, oh yes they certainly will.


Well, the definition of holy in Hebrew is other, so there's that. Or this. Or whatever.


----------



## LezLee (Feb 21, 2014)

I quite like those, myself


----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

I don't know a classical music this and that, but I do know a pop music this and that:


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

Dan Ante said:


> This wins every time for me.


I realise that the majority of TC members will understand my choice due to their superior intelligence there may be a few …no! make that I know there are a few dim wits that will just not get it so, a long time ago in the remote corners of northern goploland "now China" there was a scholar Won Hung Lo who asked this very question and summed it up very sentiently with the statement "I am sat sitting here when I could have been stood standing there" many years later this reasoning was brought to the western world by Erik the forgettable who you will remember and offered as proof that "this and here" are very closely related as are "that and there" so being closer to the subject will be ……… that's right = = = "BETTER" not so hard was it.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Arnold Bax: “You should try everything once except incest, folk dancing, and the other.”


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

To_ the other_ haters, I say: any musician who has not experienced - I do not say understood, but, in all exactness, experienced - the necessity for the other is USELESS. For his whole work is irrelevant to the needs of that epoch.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

This vs. That vs. Those


----------



## Highwayman (Jul 16, 2018)

KenOC said:


> Arnold Bax: "You should try everything once except incest, folk dancing, and the other."


He really said that?


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Same goes for me with music and food.


----------



## fluteman (Dec 7, 2015)

ibrahim said:


> I sometimes REALLY like "this" but occasionally I could go for "that" what do you think


I think we need a poll to see who prefers this and who prefers that. Then, we can go on for about 800 posts about exactly what is meant by "this" and "that". Then we can argue about 4'33" for another 800 posts. Finally, another 600 posts about whether atonal music can ever be as good as tonal music.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Highwayman said:


> He really said that?


Google the first part of the quote...


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

When this is there, this is that. When that is here, that is this. Problem solved.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Funny or strange question?


----------



## Minor Sixthist (Apr 21, 2017)

fluteman said:


> I think we need a poll to see who prefers this and who prefers that. Then, we can go on for about 800 posts about exactly what is meant by "this" and "that". Then we can argue about 4'33" for another 800 posts. Finally, another 600 posts about whether atonal music can ever be as good as tonal music.


I beg to differ. The a/tonality diatribes would definitely appear closer to the second second page than to the 2200th


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2018)

ibrahim said:


> I sometimes REALLY like "this" but occasionally I could go for "that" what do you think


In all cases, definitely hic.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

What would Southgate choose?


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2018)

Woodduck said:


> When this is there, this is that. When that is here, that is this. Problem solved.


You should be on TED.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

You wanted the best and you got it. The hottest word in the world.....................


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

THESE for me, but that's because I am greedy and possessive.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

And I would do anything for love but I won't do THAT.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude (May 29, 2016)

I've always chosen whichever.

Whichever I choose must be the BEST.


----------



## KRoad (Jun 1, 2012)

Then there is the this that was that...


----------



## fluteman (Dec 7, 2015)

Minor Sixthist said:


> I beg to differ. The a/tonality diatribes would definitely appear closer to the second second page than to the 2200th


Fine, we could argue for another 600 pages about how soon those diatribes would appear. You have the far stronger position there, but that doesn't seem to slow anyone else down, why should I just concede you're right and move on? Plus, I could distract you by shifting the debate to the Composers today should write music like Mozart v. Mozart's music is boring and overrated debate.


----------

